# glabel on all fs



## none (Dec 4, 2009)

hail,

I have a fresh 8.0R installed to make lab for my next mail/apache server and desktop. I'd like to try ahci support, and glabel as well.

How can I make use of this feature on all my system slices ?

I can't seem to make the labels:


```
optimus# glabel label var /dev/ad4s1d
glabel: Can't store metadata on /dev/ad4s1d: Operation not permitted.
optimus# which glabel
/sbin/glabel
optimus# sysctl -a | grep flags
kern.geom.debugflags: 0
  <flags></flags>
    <flags></flags>
vm.msync_flush_flags: 3
debug.fdc.debugflags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
security.jail.chflags_allowed: 0
optimus# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
kern.geom.debugflags: 0 -> 16
optimus# glabel label var /dev/ad4s1d
glabel: Can't store metadata on /dev/ad4s1d: Operation not permitted.
```

I have done this before, but using zfs and non-system slices (I could have them unmounted to glabel them).

if anyone has any leads,

thanks

none


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2009)

Boot to single user mode. You can't change a label on a mounted partition.


----------



## none (Dec 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Boot to single user mode. You can't change a label on a mounted partition.



hm, ok. trying it now. but what to do on root fs ?

and, I haven't added none so far, so it's adding not changing right ?

thanks,

none

ps: single user mode worked fine and even root fs was ok to label. thanks


----------

